#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Kleding inzamelen Rampgebieden!

## Anonie(m)

Salaam aleikom broeders en zusters,

Er schoot mij vanochtend een idee te binnen, om kleding te verzamelen voor behoeftige landen die getroffen zijn met rampspoed, denk hierbij aan Syri, noord-Sumatra (vulkaan uitbarsting), Palestina, Filipijnen enz.

Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee, met het zenden van kleding?
Hoe zou ik het het beste kunnen aanpakken en waar stuur ik de verzamelde kleding naartoe zodat het gedistribueerd kan worden naar de behoeftige landen.

Alvast bedankt!

ps. Elke tip is mooi meegenomen...of andere ideen over liefdadigheden i.p.v kleding.

----------


## ZorgzameMeid

Ik kan je niet helpen...

Maar ik wens je wel heeeeeeel veel succes. Moge allah swt je rijkelijk belonen insha allah, amien.

Ik heb wel kleding liggen thuis die ik weg wil doen, laat me weten als het jou gelukt is.

----------

